# @ ksushroomer



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey ksushroomer!! Have you been out yet? How's it lookin for blacks this year? You're my sign of when to start lookin in NE Ohio.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

I, too, am waiting with bated breath! I'm on the same latitude about 35 miles due East of KSU. It's kind of become a "thing" with me to finally find a black!


----------



## rgeho79 (Apr 8, 2015)

i live in champaign county which is about 45 minutes north of dayton and i have a spot that i am going to go check out today that grows blacks. if i find some i'll let ya know!!


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks rheho79! I'm about 4 hours north of you so my woods may be a week or so behind yours


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope you're wrong ksu!! Lol I'm chomping at the bit to get my mesh bag full. Thanks for your response. I'll be out after this weekend and will report as well from the summit county area. 
May you all stumble upon the mother load!!
Full bags!!


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey ksu!! Have you been out lately?


----------



## amoyer5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I live in Kent and will be checking my spot today if it stops looking like rain. According to my phone I didn't have anything pop up until May 5th last year and waited until the 16th to pick them. Maybe tomorrow's sunshine will get the ball rolling?


----------

